# KRDucky's Kreative Minecraft Server



## Killer_Rubber_Ducky (Apr 2, 2012)

This server will Start in Creative Mode w/o monsters. 

I have chosen BeastNode for the server hosting. I can support up to 24 players.

The Address is: *72.9.158.184:25579*

The Dynmap address is: http://72.9.158.184:8208/#



Here is the Server Website where all updates and projects will be posted as well as information for the voice server etc.
http://KreativeDanger-Minecraft.enjin.com
I look forward to working with you!

List of Projects:


Mage Tower -- In Progress
Post Office Minecart System -- In Planning
Elevator System -- in Planning/Progress
Minecart Bank -- Planning
Temple -- Planning


Schematics:

Elevator:
View attachment elevatorv3.5.zip
Minecart Bank:
View attachment 8 Minecart Bank.zip
Mage Tower:
View attachment magetower.zip
Temple :
View attachment Temple of Lost Dreams.zip

Schematic to Blueprint (.gif) program:
View attachment Schematic2Blueprint.zip

Use this program to load the .schematic files and export to gif if you choose.


----------



## Killer_Rubber_Ducky (Apr 4, 2012)

*Status Update*

The information center is on level 6 of completion. After the Information Center is completed, there will be a replica of Grand Central Station as the main hub of transportation with the Railcraft Bukkit Plugin allowing more complicated setups as well as high-speed rail for fast transit to locations. Plugins to be installed today are:

Railcraft *** on hold till updated ***
TrainCarts
Essentials
Dynmap

I look forward to seeing you on the server.


----------



## Killer_Rubber_Ducky (Apr 5, 2012)

The information center is complete now.

Next on the docket is the Station and watch towers.


----------



## Bambooz (Apr 5, 2012)

Just as a heads-up.. the attachment link isn't working

edit: and the server name is too long, making it look a bit screwed up (attachment)


----------



## Killer_Rubber_Ducky (Apr 5, 2012)

Here is a good example for the city layout.






Here is the Blueprints link for the Epic Train Station. ^_^ 

The area of the building is 196x120 blocks LxW

https://hotfile.com/dl/151955873/5fa94dd/StationMain.zip.html






















The Orange Line is the Length and Width of the Station as well as the location.


----------



## Killer_Rubber_Ducky (Apr 5, 2012)

Here are some shots from Penn Station. 

The server is running with a plugin called NoLagg to prevent server lag.

This is the building.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Apr 5, 2012)

WTF?? You can do this in this game?


----------



## Kreij (Apr 5, 2012)

Sure ... you can do anything you want in Minecraft.

Very impressive, Ducky !!


----------



## Killer_Rubber_Ducky (Apr 6, 2012)

*Calling all volunteers*

This is a call for assistance.

I will be working on the Station tonight and tomorrow. Since this is a massive project, I could use some assistance. I am trying to figure out VoxelSniper tools too. 

There is a side project that can be worked on.
I will post the designs for it later.
It is a Working Redstone Clock Tower.

I hope to see you guys tonight and tomorrow.n


----------



## Kreij (Apr 6, 2012)

I'd love to help, but no MC for me until I get a better internet connection.
Best wishes on your awesome projects !!


----------



## Killer_Rubber_Ducky (Apr 7, 2012)

The Secondary Project that is not quite so massive is the Redstone powered Clock Tower.
View attachment BigBen.zip


----------



## Killer_Rubber_Ducky (Apr 7, 2012)

Big Ben is complete now. I'm having trouble figuring out where to start with the Station though. Any one have an idea? Big Ben actually moves and tells the time of day.






I have a schematic for the Mines of Moria. It is frackin Epic!!!

I want to start building it in the mountains near spawn.

This is just one of the several projects available.

Check the OP for list of projects and schematics / blueprints.

Here is a youtube of the Mine of Moria project.


----------



## Killer_Rubber_Ducky (Apr 8, 2012)

Train Station Completed !!!

Train Carts Plugin allows trains to be made with configurable stations and switches


----------



## Killer_Rubber_Ducky (Apr 9, 2012)

some fucking griefers raided my server so i have reloaded my backup and enabled the whitelist. 

Request a whitelisting please.


----------



## blu3flannel (Apr 9, 2012)

Hola, may I be added to the whitelist (blu3flannel)?


----------



## Killer_Rubber_Ducky (Apr 9, 2012)

blu3flannel said:


> Hola, may I be added to the whitelist (blu3flannel)?



already added.

I have a couple of guys workgin on the station layout now. join us


----------



## Killer_Rubber_Ducky (Apr 9, 2012)

Server is up with admin controls and such. Work has begun on the Police Station and Jail.


----------



## Killer_Rubber_Ducky (Apr 10, 2012)

Here is the Dynmap IP:

http://72.9.158.184:8217


----------



## Killer_Rubber_Ducky (Apr 13, 2012)

The server is no longer white listed now.

I have added Bookworm so you can write books and store them in bookshelves.
The server is now in survival mode.
I have added GriefPrevention so Erocker, you may want to claim your house. ^_^


----------



## Killer_Rubber_Ducky (Apr 19, 2012)

Server is looking good now. Multiple worlds, Books, Portals, Cities....


----------



## Killer_Rubber_Ducky (Apr 19, 2012)

I am opening the boarders on the server for today. Please come and visit, build, enjoy.


----------



## Killer_Rubber_Ducky (Apr 20, 2012)

The server is set to a "fresh" start aka. backedup world files and erased server to start anew.

I am running TownyAdvanced with iConomy.

Server is not whitelisted
feel free to join the community.


----------



## Killer_Rubber_Ducky (May 8, 2012)

Well, the server was workign fine then suddenly started having memory errors where it crashed with the log stating a " Out of memory error. Any thoughts? I disabled a few plugins ike Dynmap. Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## newtekie1 (May 8, 2012)

How much memory do you have the Minecraft server set to use?  It defaults to 1024MB, which usually isn't enough with plug-ins running.


----------



## Killer_Rubber_Ducky (May 8, 2012)

newtekie1 said:


> How much memory do you have the Minecraft server set to use?  It defaults to 1024MB, which usually isn't enough with plug-ins running.



1-24 player slots | 768 MB RAM  5GB SSD

Beastnode Hosting Bukkit


----------



## newtekie1 (May 8, 2012)

That is why, 768MB just isn't enough if you want to run with a decent set of plug-ins.


----------



## Killer_Rubber_Ducky (May 8, 2012)

newtekie1 said:


> That is why, 768MB just isn't enough if you want to run with a decent set of plug-ins.



can i host with a 6mb down 3 mb up connection, a Intel Atom Dual core and 2gb of ram? Or I could theoretically use my Main rig on the 25d/2u connection with AMD 8120 and 8gb of RAM


---Caused by: java.lang.OutOfMemoryError: Java heap space

2012-05-07 17:19:27 [WARNING] Can't keep up! Did the system time change, or is the server overloaded?
2012-05-07 17:20:46 [SEVERE] java.lang.OutOfMemoryError: Java heap space


----------



## newtekie1 (May 8, 2012)

The 3Mb up connection and atom dual-core with 2GB of RAM should be fine for an 8 player server.


----------



## Killer_Rubber_Ducky (May 8, 2012)

newtekie1 said:


> The 3Mb up connection and atom dual-core with 2GB of RAM should be fine for an 8 player server.



im running ubuntu server 12.04 headless w/o gui and it says i can support up to 20?


----------



## newtekie1 (May 8, 2012)

Your connection speed will be the limiting factor when it comes to the number of players the server can really support.  A 3Mb up connection will probably be fine for 16 players, but I'd limit it to 8-12.


----------



## Killer_Rubber_Ducky (May 8, 2012)

if Easy''s server really is being shut down, I need to get mine up and running well so that The community is covered. What is a good inexpensive host for 1+GB RAM


----------



## newtekie1 (May 8, 2012)

Since my server will still be around for a good long while, not really.


----------



## Killer_Rubber_Ducky (May 9, 2012)

My server is back up and running fine. Turns out the plugin Spout was killing the server. I also upped to 1GB of RAM on the server. I'm working on both a wordpress site and a self hosted drupal site for the server. Maybe a PHbb to see which one does the job best.


----------



## Killer_Rubber_Ducky (May 12, 2012)

Thanks to a group of Griefers posing as "Team Oracle" trashing my server, I have reloaded/reset.

I switched to using PermissionsEX for Perms. I still use TrainCarts and use GriefPrevention plugin as well.

Thanks to Erocker for his input on the seed for the new world.

I have put together a few PDFs for the TrainCarts Plugin. It is very versatile. 
The plan so far is to connect the islands and territories via Rail.
If you want to protect your stuff, craft a golden shovel to access the GriefPrevention.
When you spawn for the first time you are given ~800 claim blocks. For every hour you spend on the server you gain 100 claim blocks. 

I look forward to playing with you all. Enjoy your Stay. If when you spawn ask an Admin for Builder rights. If you want to be an Admin, or a Mod PM me.
The new Dynmap link is: http://72.9.158.184:8208/#

View attachment TrainCarts.pdf

View attachment TrainCartsBlocker.pdf

View attachment TrainCartsDestination.pdf

View attachment TrainCartsDestroy.pdf

View attachment TrainCartsDetector.pdf

View attachment TrainCartsEjector.pdf

View attachment TrainCartsElevator.pdf

View attachment TrainCartsProperty.pdf

View attachment TrainCartsSpawner.pdf

View attachment TrainCartsStation.pdf

View attachment TrainCartsSwitcher.pdf

View attachment TrainCartsTrigger.pdf


----------



## Killer_Rubber_Ducky (May 14, 2012)

It would be cool if some TPUers who made the subways on Easy's server could create some on mine. The group of people I'm working with are the average age of 14 and don't know how to make anything other than PvP arenas. 

There is space for 30 people on the server.


----------



## Killer_Rubber_Ducky (May 17, 2012)

*New Images from Server. Working on Subway System*

Here are some new images from the server. I am working on a Multi-level, Multi-track subway system. Any assistance would be appreciated. ^_^


----------



## Killer_Rubber_Ducky (May 18, 2012)

Here is a design I sketched out of the Station Platform with Viewing Area.


----------



## Killer_Rubber_Ducky (May 19, 2012)

What is the best Anti-griefing bukkit plugin besides whitelisting? Like what if people who are whitelisted start griefing?

This morning I logged on and found that some douche-bag had griefed my subway station and spawn. I checked the logs for the perp but found no evidence. Yet, it was obvious someone used Dynamite or fire-balls to royally eff up the server. I'll post the logs if someone wants to skim them and see if there is something I missed.


----------



## erocker (May 19, 2012)

Killer_Rubber_Ducky said:


> Like what if people who are whitelisted start griefing?



The easy answer is not to whitelist people you don't know. Also, it's your server, you should be the only one with admin/mod privliges.


----------



## Killer_Rubber_Ducky (May 19, 2012)

erocker said:


> The easy answer is not to whitelist people you don't know. Also, it's your server, you should be the only one with admin/mod privliges.



I am the only one with those privs. but when I look through the logs I notice that the Perms system seems to crash right before the crap hits the fan. I'm tempted to write down the IP's and DDOS them. If one or 2 TPU guys wanted to frequent the server, I would be willing to share perms with them for present admins to try and prevent this crap.


----------



## erocker (May 19, 2012)

Killer_Rubber_Ducky said:


> I am the only one with those privs. but when I look through the logs I notice that the Perms system seems to crash right before the crap hits the fan. I'm tempted to write down the IP's and DDOS them. If one or 2 TPU guys wanted to frequent the server, I would be willing to share perms with them for present admins to try and prevent this crap.



Why would you need to do that if they aren't whitelisted?


----------



## Killer_Rubber_Ducky (May 19, 2012)

erocker said:


> Why would you need to do that if they aren't whitelisted?



right now there is no white listing as I want to get traffic on the server. when there was whitelisting there was next to no traffic. I'm trying to find a group that I can trust and then whitelist. but at this point I may just whitelist anyway.

*** Server now whitelisted


----------



## newtekie1 (May 19, 2012)

You really should have something like Hawkeye installed, it won't prevent griefing, but it will allow you to easily identify who did it and easily rollback what they have done.

As for the whitelist, you should be able to allow anyone on the server but not give them build/destroy ability.  Then you can give the ability to build to people you trust.  You'll need a permissions plug-in to do this.


----------



## Killer_Rubber_Ducky (May 19, 2012)

newtekie1 said:


> You really should have something like Hawkeye installed, it won't prevent griefing, but it will allow you to easily identify who did it and easily rollback what they have done.
> 
> As for the whitelist, you should be able to allow anyone on the server but not give them build/destroy ability.  Then you can give the ability to build to people you trust.  You'll need a permissions plug-in to do this.



Well i have been using PermissionsEX but it seems that when the griefing starts, the Perms crash or something. It's like they hacked it or something. Ill try hawkeye thanks. I'm trying to buy another gift code for Minecraft but my bank wont let me through moneybookers since paypal left. I would welcome TPU players on the server whole-heartedly. Im playing generally with a bunch of 14 year olds.


----------



## newtekie1 (May 19, 2012)

Try Essentials GroupManger for permissions, I've found it to be the most stable.


----------



## Killer_Rubber_Ducky (May 19, 2012)

newtekie1 said:


> Try Essentials GroupManger for permissions, I've found it to be the most stable.



could you show me your perms yml file for group manager? Everytime I set mine and reload, the config file resets and all those perms are gone. All the groups are gone too. I have no idea why either.


----------



## Killer_Rubber_Ducky (May 21, 2012)

One of our buddies on TPU TS3 Chat mentioned he would play on this server if I got him a copy of Minecraft. unfortunately I can not gift him a code since paypal does not work with gift codes. How ever I can gift him the funds on paypal that he can get an account himself. PM if you are interested.


----------



## Sir B. Fannybottom (May 21, 2012)

Killer_Rubber_Ducky said:


> One of our buddies on TPU TS3 Chat mentioned he would play on this server if I got him a copy of Minecraft. unfortunately I can not gift him a code since paypal does not work with gift codes. How ever I can gift him the funds on paypal that he can get an account himself. PM if you are interested.



D: You're an awesome guy!


----------



## newtekie1 (May 21, 2012)

Killer_Rubber_Ducky said:


> could you show me your perms yml file for group manager? Everytime I set mine and reload, the config file resets and all those perms are gone. All the groups are gone too. I have no idea why either.



Does your server have some kind of control panel, you might have to setup permissions in the control panel, otherwise the permissions file will just get overwriten.  For example, I use McMyAdmin, and if you edit the permissions files manually, McMyAdmin will overwrite them with its own undoing your changes.


----------



## Killer_Rubber_Ducky (May 21, 2012)

newtekie1 said:


> Does your server have some kind of control panel, you might have to setup permissions in the control panel, otherwise the permissions file will just get overwriten.  For example, I use McMyAdmin, and if you edit the permissions files manually, McMyAdmin will overwrite them with its own undoing your changes.



It does have a server control center where there is a file manager but it is tedious. I usually shut down the server when I am editing the perms. Do you think it would be possible to McMyAdmin my server through beastnode?


----------



## Killer_Rubber_Ducky (May 22, 2012)

We are working on a Subway system if you want to join in.
I need people to show up on the server. 
We need towns and locations for the subway to go to.
The subway will be getting a second level with 1-2 more tracks.
Each track will be splitting to multi-tracks for multi-destinations.


----------



## Killer_Rubber_Ducky (May 23, 2012)

Thanks to El-Fiendo who showed up to assist with the Subway.

Here is a link to the Album for the Station Work In Progress. 

http://kreativedanger-minecraft.enjin.com/gallery/m/4917035/album/66429


----------



## Killer_Rubber_Ducky (May 31, 2012)

2 days after my server was griefed by Team aVo, my server is now down because it is under a massive DDoS attack that has been going on for more than 48 hrs. I had unbanned 2 people I had caught fleeing the scene ( instant disconnect as soon as I log on when in the area of the grief). I call this another form of griefing. You have in server griefing, then you have external griefing of a server to disrupt gameplay. Thankfully beastnode is crediting me back for the lost time. According to wikipedia a DDoS attack is a serious federal crime under the Computer Fraud and Abuse Act with penalties that include years of imprisonment. Many other countries have similar laws. The fact that I un-ip banned 2 of the people caught at the scene of the grief, then not 2 hours later my sever is DDoS attacked is highly suspicious. Not to mention it may be part of the attack targeted at servers running MCBans. This form of griefing (my terms) IS a criminal offense and is against the Federal Law. Griefing a server server -side on a No griefing server should be an insta-ban unless probable cause proves otherwise. A multiple offender who shows up on MCBans.com should have their ability to play on servers restriced due to their destructive behavior on creative servers. 

My server has a steady following. i will include some pictures from before the server went down. It would be nice to have a few TPUers on the server. ^_^


----------



## Killer_Rubber_Ducky (Jun 10, 2012)

My server had been running for a few weeks now but today my server went down.  ** edit: It turns our the server files got corrupted so BeastNode fixed them for us. Awesome.


----------



## Killer_Rubber_Ducky (Jun 10, 2012)

The server is back in full swing now.


----------



## Darkleoco (Jul 6, 2012)

What UI mods are you using and is this server still up and going?


----------



## Killer_Rubber_Ducky (Jul 7, 2012)

Darkleoco said:


> What UI mods are you using and is this server still up and going?



eh sorry, i had to shut er down due to lack of funds and griefers. I have the world saved though. Ill link it here.


----------

